# Ideas for a Gaming website



## vVenomVv (Aug 21, 2011)

I need some good ideas for a gaming website. If you guys can be kind enough to give me some that would be great. thank you
 (im just helping a friend out)


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 21, 2011)

What are you aiming for? Specific game, or general news?


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 21, 2011)

Allocated game mods, you can order them by genre, then game, then version of game, then different categories of mods. You can also have a option to go by game developer.


----------



## Kreij (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm with Fourstaff, unless we know the scope of the site it's really hard to make suggestions.


----------



## xbonez (Aug 31, 2011)

Extending on what dezraf said, a nice alternative to develop games is Unity3D. You can embed the final game in a webpage (users will need to have Unity web player plugin).


----------

